# 42330 sialolith removing 2 stones



## nparmele (Feb 22, 2012)

doctor has removed two separate stones, intraorally, through 2 separate incisions.  One was posterolateral and the other was more medially through the floor of the mouth.

based on the procedure description in the 2012 Ingenix reference book, code 42330 applies to a stone.  It does not list plurel stones.  Can I use the 42330 twice, one with a -.59 modifier?

thank you


----------

